# Mounting plow onto B2601



## Dblock55 (7 mo ago)

Hey all,

Still pretty new to the tractor world. Recently picked up a Kubota b2601. I have the front loader with the SSQA latches. I've been proactively looking for plows for the winter. I found a craftsman plow on thearketplqve but it's definitely not a SSQA.... My question is, can I make this work? This price is too good to resist if it'll work.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

You can purchase a SSQA plate and attach/adapt the plow to it and discard the craftsman tractor mount. B.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

I think your Kubota is close to 50" wide.
It looks reasonably adaptable but is it wide enough? .


----------

